
Music and productivity: a positive influence - Kiply
https://kiply.com/blog/music-productivity-positive-influence/
======
gwern
Music has been studied in hundreds of papers since the 1920s; the effect is
very ambiguous. (I've tried to compile a bibliography at
[https://www.gwern.net/Music%20distraction](https://www.gwern.net/Music%20distraction)
)

